# Hennepin County Retriever club



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Updates as thet become available.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Open had a triple with one retired set up originally but after a couple of test dogs smashed it the test was altered to a quad with 2 long retired guns. 
The test was shot, long retired 1st, semi long retired 2nd, flyer coming out of a winger 3rd, and then a 100 yard go bird.
The 2 retired birds were very tight. 
51 started I believe and they were certainly getting enough from the test.
When I left they had about 20 dogs left to run.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Derby places

First Cappy--Hillmann
Second Pete--Yozamp
Third Digger--Cundari
Fourth Nick--Bauer

Note that Hennepin actually lowered their prices $5 this year. I went out and worked the winger in the second shift in the Open. This approach worked real well. The Open had 27 scratches, though. I haven't heard callbacks but I'd guess about half made it through the first series with lenient callbacks.

Jack


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

27 scratches? Why so many? Just curious?


----------



## Mucker (Aug 19, 2005)

25 dogs called back after the first series of the open:

1,2,5,9,12,16,24,28,29,31,34,36,39,44,46,47,53,54,55,60,63,65,68,69,72.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

thunderdan said:


> 27 scratches? Why so many? Just curious?


I believe Farmer decided to stay back in Texas until next month.

Angie


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

thanks Angie.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Qual places

1st D. Furin
2nd Mike Clemens
3rd unknown
4th Riley owned by Ralph Dooley

10 jams


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

*Open*

Any open call backs for the water marks


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

1ST- #16 Four Leaf's Ice Breaker H/Wayne Curtis O/Hayes, Pete & Kelly
2ND- #9 MD'S Just Bob MH O/H Fritzmeier, Marc
3RD #60 Revilo's Techincal Independence O/H Krollman, Corky
4TH- #69 FC Big Bucks Badger H/Wayne Curtis O/Wright, Robert A. & Jeanne

RJ- #1 Conzacs Coyote Ugly Jersey H/Dave Davis O/Johnson, Gary

JAMS- 12,53,68

CONGRATS TO CORKY ON THE 3RD!!
________
AMERICAN RECIPES


----------



## Fourleaf (Jun 1, 2004)

CONGRATS BUSTER!!! (Wayne & Pete too...........)

Lance Hughey
Fourleaf Labradors
www.fourleaflabs.com


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Richard Halstead said:


> Qual places
> 
> 1st D. Furin
> 2nd Mike Clemens
> ...


HCARC ran an Owner/Handler Qualifying

3rd-Charlie Hayes, Dancer
RJam Linda Twiss & 9 Jams


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I was recipient of the wrong information. I was mostly interested in the Elwood sired brown dogs. One was kept on line through several no birds until he couldn't take it. Then the Break.

I have never seen the number of consecutive no-birds with a hand thrown flyer as they had with the winger.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Did Bill Hillman win 2 derbies in the same weekend? Wow!!! How many derby points does Cappy have?

Vikki


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

double post


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Richard, did your brown dog run early Friday or later? 
It is to bad that the break happened. Sorry


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

LabLady said:


> Did Bill Hillman win 2 derbies in the same weekend? Wow!!! How many derby points does Cappy have?
> 
> Vikki


I believe that makes 82 and he's double staked next weekend also.
Lyle


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

So who's buying Cappy?


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

do you think the buyer is buying cappy on a $ per point basis?
________
Vaporizer shop


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

pistol said:


> do you think the buyer is buying cappy on a $ per point basis?


No way he is gonna hit 150 points ..


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Riley (Elwood x Lean Mac daughter) was fourth in Qual, Jake Elwood Son in the Open was held on the honor through several dogs. Before the Break.
An elwood puppy trained by Mark Smith Derby win last week and another in Nebraska jam in an amateur a couple weeks ago.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Mike & Adele & QAA Chance! It was only a matter of time.


----------



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

*SEASIDE'S PELICAN PETE*

Congrats to Bob Zylla & Team Outback on Pete's second place finish in the derby ! If you havent seen Pete he is a spectacular animal !


----------

